# Verbindung zur DB mit grafischem Tool z.B. SQL-Developer, Toad usw.



## Malcolm X (18. Januar 2008)

Ich will mit einem grafischen Tool (z.B. EZSQL, Toad, SQL-Developer oder MSManager) auf meine Datenbank zugreifen. Das versuch ich nun schon seid ein paar Stunden. Es klappt einfach nicht.

Die Datenbank läuft, da bin ich mir sicher. Mit einem Kommandozeilentool habe ich folgende Daten von der DB erhalten:

Datenbanktyp: MSDE
Host: [laptop]
Port: 1433
User: sa
Passwort: keines vergeben
DB-Name: Test
Instance-Name: Test

Was muß ich nun machen? Kann ich sofort eine Verbindung mit dem grafischen Tool (z.B. EZSQL, Toad, SQL-Developer oder MSManager) herstellen oder muß ich zunächst eine ODBC-Verbindung zu dieser Datenbank unter Windows einrichten.

Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe. Ich komme hier nämlich garnicht weiter.


----------



## hikeda_ya (18. Januar 2008)

Wie lautet die Fehlermeldung


----------

